# NEW 172 GALLONS TANK



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

here's a couple of pics. i just finished my tank, i allready introduced a few neon and tetra fishes, which where in my small 54 liter tank (my old house which i left last week).
Tank is 172 gallons (145 effective). i tryed to create a natural piranha enviorment and i think i made it!!!. i would like to have your opinion guys... today i'll entroduce my fishes: one 6.5" piraya, 3 x 6" caribe and 1 x 10" RB'S

sand appears red due to my light, one grolux (sylvania) and one aquaglo (askoll).

setment:

external heater 400 watt
filter 3500 l/h (askoll pratiko 1500)
pump 4400 l/h (marea wave 4400)
2 36 watt neon (glolux + aquaglo)
various type of echinodorus
2 vallisneria gigantea
4 microsorium
2 anubias

PS sorry for the quality, but the pics has been made using my self-phone ;(


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great setup mayne, it looks very nice especially how you made that litttle tree in the middle lol...awesome aquascaping


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm liking the set up! It looks great. Be sure to get some pics up with the fish in there.
I really want to see your 10" red


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Impressive setup. Your pygos will get a whole lot of space in that monster.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

thx guys. 
yes space is really a lot.... i'll probably add or another piraya, or a ternetzi (in order to have all pygos togheter and study they'r interaction) or another RB cause i'm afraid that a single 10" nattereri in the middle of 3 smaller caribe and one piraya won't have easy life due to they territoriality. moreover i'm afraid that, because of the different dimension, if they attack him, the first thing will be loosing one eye....








Tommy


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking set up! I am not sure how long all those dither fish will last, but I will be impressive at first.

I can't wait to see that piraya in there!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn nice tank dude very impressive


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice tank man, I'm jealous.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks great! 
once it's all up and running , you're going to have a hell of a nice tank.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That tank is beautiful man I can't wait to see some photos with your P's in there nice job with the tree in the middle


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome looking tank man and great aquascaping


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice set up post some pics when u put ur pygo's in there


----------



## emagiul (Jun 4, 2006)

hello crazy man








the tank is beautiful...nice job








Ema


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

lookin' good


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks good without Piranhas cant wait to see it with Piranhas


----------



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

That tank looks perfect for piranha, im sure theyll like it.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

ok here u are some pics









fishes had been introduced 2 hours before, so they don't have a full coloration. anyway with 1,5 cm glasses that RB seems so big!!! piraya, with this sand has a beautifull color!!!

a pic of the whole wall.....sorry but, PULP FICTION ROCKS!!!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome tank man those P's look awesome in there great job on the set up


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Excellent tank and beautiful Pygos. I very much like your aquascaping skills.


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice ........


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice pygo tank







and yes, pulp fiction rocks


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks guys, u're almost embarassing me....







on thise forum there are the people with the greatest aquascaping's skills and reciving gratz from you guys is really making me proud









i'm really happy....finally my dream become truth!!! i have a big tank.....at the 5th floor XD

and i'm really happy to have again with me my monster nattereri (which was hold by a friend cause my tank was not big enough)... i bought it in Germany (with other 2 RB's which i sold out due to the small tank's space), he's my first pygos and i'm really tight to him. i brought him with me driving back to Rome for 1400 kms and it's still here alive wih me.

the particular thing is that now he seems more a ternetzi then a nattereri....

give a look to this pic...


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Great looking tank, are those natural plants? if so, great job.

But that Red Belly doesn't look like is 10" to me. Put a ruler next to the glass of the tank and lets see how big that RBP is.

Hater


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

wow, your piraya has brilliant coloration. Onthe other hand that red looks washed out. Try to feed him some good pellets with astaxanthin. Your tank looks amazing...I've got ideas for my tank as well and plan to do a few things that you've done in the tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

BAD ASS!! I'm Jealous, man I wish I had that kind of room! Here I am wishing I could fit something larger then a 29 gal and you have this. Good for you man.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

RB is 23 cm long so it's up to 9"/9.5"... i took the lenght before putting it in the new tank...









plants are all alive except for one on the right....

Pygomaniac, last pic had been made at 8 o'clock in the morning when lights where of...(they turn on at 5:00 pm), and the previous pics after 2 hours they have been introduced in the new tank....he's bigger so it's also normal...he's much more stressed out.
belive me, they eat even better then me...







i feed them with shrimps, beef heart, chicken, other type of fresh meat which i don't know the name in english (except pork), fresh tunna, fresh salmon, throte and various type of mediterranian fresh fish like sardin and octopus.... each day a different meal every time ending with shrimps (for the coloration...)....

the strange thing is that the piraya never lost his coloration, even during the transportation....

Tommy


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

nice set-up


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice tank...


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

a small video just to show the tank's set-up






excuse me for the low quality but i do not have good cameras....


----------



## emagiul (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow tommy.....nice setup!!!








the plant seem me surviving to the treatment and all alive.
I am happy for the RBP (aldo?) that is returned in family.
Bye.
Emanuele


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

bonasera a tutti è?a cmq nice fish


----------



## BALZANO ALESSANDRO (May 22, 2007)

HELLO FRIENDS!!!

ma il nostro sito?? qua nn ce capisco niente!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

very nice,
i like the rocks in the sand it gives the tank complexity while still keeping a nice simple design


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

danilo72 said:


> bonasera a tutti è?a cmq nice fish












Cool tank, perfect for piraya!
piraya is grown a lot in front of caribe.....i remember when it was in my car


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

VEGA said:


> Cool tank, perfect for piraya!
> piraya is grown a lot in front of caribe.....i remember when it was in my car










hahahah hi dude, yes u should have stolen my piraya, NOW IT'S MINE!!! don't be sad please, i'm working on you in order to let you have a couple of piraya or ternetzi. just be patience, and free your tank from a couple of caribes...








Tommy


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

here's a new feeding video...






PS guys, how do i put direct the video watchable on this page without the link to youtube's page?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

how can i do it snakebite?


----------



## BALZANO ALESSANDRO (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Roy5 (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## FiLo (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

They don't let the nat eating..!!! but the nat seems still very stressed, now is only the shadow of the one i saw in your old videos. it needs more time i think, but when your nat is ok i think the oters'll be very carefull


----------



## emagiul (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice video tommy









ciao a tutti








Emanuele


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> ok here u are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice man and damn right pulp fiction is a awsome movie this is a tasty burger and shut the f*ck fat man no what they call a quarter pounder with chees" "nah man" " royale with cheese"


----------



## josè82 (Mar 18, 2007)

veri nice fish!!!! bsera a tutti


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

beautiful tank tommy!
well done.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

a very nice tnk set up....keep up the good work...
i know your p's are happy with their home...


----------

